# إضافتك في فهارس الهندسة الصناعية



## فتوح (6 نوفمبر 2006)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الأخوة الأعزاء 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في هذا الموضوع يسرنا أن تعرض مقترحاتك بخصوص فهارس الهندسة الصناعية

وأيضاً إن كان هناك موضوع وجدته في الملتقى ولم تجده في الفهارس فنرجو منكم أن تضعو رابط هذا الموضوع والفهرس الذي يخصه. حتى يستفيد باقي اخوانكم وحتى إذا احتاجه أحدنا سهل عليه الوصول له.

جزاكم الله خيراً وبارك لكم في أوقاتكم:11:


----------



## احلى صناعيه (8 ديسمبر 2006)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه


----------



## فتوح (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً لك احلى صناعية وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه الفهارس ولكن لو أضفتم باب خاص لمشاريع التخرج


----------



## samersawafta (7 مارس 2007)

ممكن معلومات عن حسابات الانتاج والكفائات والفواقد لمصنع غذائي


----------



## هبه زكريا (9 مارس 2007)

*شكر، وطلب مساعده*

السلام عليكم 
أشكركم على ما تقدموه لنا من مساعدات وجزاكم الله عن جميع المهندسين خيرا
ابحث عن حلول لاسئلة كتاب حمدي طه في (operation research)


----------



## عارف10 (8 مايو 2007)

اشكركم يا اخواني على مجهوداتكم الجبارة التي تقدمونها للمهندس العربي من اجل زيادة وتطوير معلوماته , وارجو من اخواني بتزويدي بكتاب يشرح كيفية استخلاص الزيوت والعطور مكن النباتات الطبيعية وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## staind1996 (14 مايو 2007)

*عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل*

:86::86::86::86:
يا جماعة اللينك وائع منة خالص ومش لاقية بالمرة
وكمان انا عاوز معلوماااات عن الصناعات الهندسية ضرووووووووووري مووووووووووووت عشان مشروع التخرج عندي عيها ومش عارف اي حاجة عنها خالص والسيرش علي الجووجل و******و مش مديني النتايج المطلوبة خالص
ارجوكم اي حد عنده اي معلومة عن موضوع الصناعات الهندسية يا رييييييييت يقولي ضرووووووووري انا المفروض اسلم المشرووع بكرة 15-5-2007 :3::3: 

وشكرا جزيلا 
اخوكم المبتدئ يوسف الجزار


----------



## هيثم حلمى (7 يونيو 2007)

اليكم معلومات بسيطة
http://rapidshare.com/files/35701518/QUALITY.doc.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570167...604___1610___1601____1575___1604___1580_.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/35701763/__1575___1604___1580___1608___1583___1577_.doc.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570186...575___1604___1583___1575___1582___1604__.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570191...575___1578____1575___1604___1580___1608_.html 
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570203...575___1583_____1575___1604___1575___1580.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570208...575___1583_____1575___1604___1575___1580.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/3570213...575___1587___1610___1577____1601___1609_.html


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (12 يوليو 2007)

*SPC (statical process control)*

SPC is very important tools, both in manafacturing and service industries, i hope if we disscuse this topic specially the advance tools like contol charts,
regards


----------



## خالد احمد منير (13 يوليو 2007)

فكرة رائعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحدراوي (27 يوليو 2007)

اخي فتوح بارك الله فيك وحفظك لنا وانا محتاجك وكذلك اخوتي في الملتقى عن مصدر او اي معلومات متوفرة عن بلمرة بولي فنيل اسيتات في المستحلبات الطريقة الصناعية وطريقة العمل المهم المصدر متوفر على الانترنيت او بشكل مباشر عن طريق الملتقى Emulsion Poly Vinyl Acetateواكون شاكرا لفضلكم


----------



## Shibani (1 أغسطس 2007)

مواضيع ذات صلة يمكن ان تضاف لفهرس التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية


The Future for Industrial Engineers 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60792


What are some of the topics the industrial engineer studies?
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60791

History of Industrial Engineering 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=60458


----------



## مهندسهHK (8 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير بس بجد تعملو موضوع عن مشاريع التخرج الخاصه بقسم هندسه صناعيه 
ياريت بجد
مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2007)

مهندسهHK قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير بس بجد تعملو موضوع عن مشاريع التخرج الخاصه بقسم هندسه صناعيه
> ياريت بجد
> مشكووووووووووووووووووور


الموضوع موجود على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=9450


----------



## صناعي1 (9 أغسطس 2007)

Shibani قال:


> مواضيع ذات صلة يمكن ان تضاف لفهرس التعريف بالهندسة الصناعية


 
شكرا لك اخي الشيباني
تمت الاضافة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=454692


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

متشكر علي كل هذا المجهود بس ارجو نعمل مشاريع هندسه صناعيه وكيف نعمل المشروع وازاي نمشي في المشروع وافكار للشاريع وشكرا


----------



## amahmoud_online (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*هذه اول مشاركة لى بالمنتدى**
**هذا موقع ممتاز لادارة الشراء وكثير من المواضيع المهمه**
**مطروحه باللغتين العربية* *والانجليزية**
**[URL="http://www.mdcegypt.com/index_arabic.asp"]http://www.mdcegypt.com/index_arabic.asp[/URL]*
*
**وهذا* *منتدى الموقع يمكنكم طرح اى اسئلة وسيقوم بالرد عليها دكتور متخصص فى الموضوع**
http://www.mdcegypt.com/ForumKit

**ارجو ان اكون* *افدتكم*


----------



## takosh84_2009 (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم مع جزيل الشكر سلفا اتمنى ان اجد عندكم كتاب عن صناعة المنظفات باللغة العربية


----------



## eng_abulail (17 يناير 2009)

يامهندسين ومهندسات بدي موضوع عن production planningكامل ومكمل والكمال لله عز وجل 
××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## هشام جوكر (20 فبراير 2009)

رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء
يا جماعه
عايز مواصفات الايزو ضروري

خصوصا الجزء بتاع التشغيل و ادوات القطع
سواء كان ايزو او دين او اي مواصفه تانيه


----------



## مصطفى أح (13 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن يتم إضافة قسم خاص بهندسة القيمة وتطبيقاتها وخاصة في مجال التصنيع بلييييييييز


----------



## أيمن نعمان (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لسل عادنا بروج أشوفهم وأرجع لك خبر إن شاء الله ع العموم شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Samar9and (14 نوفمبر 2010)

I suggest a topic focus on Supply Chain and new technologies (RFID technologies, GPS? ...)

Good work


----------



## محمدالرميمة (14 يناير 2015)

الله يعين


----------

